# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Simple Financial Calculator

## Pulsus

Hello,

After sometime looking to make a nice calculator, some question and everything else, I just made this one. Probaly need some improvement, but it´s 100% functional for now.

*NEW VERSION (ALPHA 0.1):* : Calculator - V A 0.1.xlsm

Hope it´s can be usefull for someone.

Thanks,

Pulsus

----------


## e4excel

Hey Pulsus,

Very noble idea of sharing this calculator with the forum, but honestly I have never been able to use any excel's inbuilt functions for my finances..I still rely on the basic Mathematical formulas of compound interest and simple interest as in reality we have uneven timeframes..

Nevertheless the idea of having this calculator seems very handy though..

Warm Regards
e4excel

----------


## Pulsus

e4excel,

Fine you liked it and I am very happy with your words. I think the purpose of the forum it´s to share and improve, and I tried to do this because of all the learning and help I get here.

Actually I did this calculator as a part of a little financial system, so the users are not able to use all the excel functions, so I add a button that call the calculator.

Feel free to use and implement it, and if you improve please share with us.

Hope to talk with you again,

Best Regards,

Pulsus

----------


## e4excel

SUre Pulsus..

Now that you have started the Pulse  :Smilie:  would definitely try though i am too short-handed with VBA..
But I liked the whole idea completely..

----------


## alansidman

I looked at your calculator.  Some instructions on how it works would be helpful.  I played with it but kept getting VBA errors.  I would suggest some error traps to prevent that.  I still like my HP 12C for real financial calculations and of course, the built in functions in Excel.  Looking forward to next version as this one doesn't do it for me.

----------


## Pulsus

e4excel,

Very good to hear that I started the pulse. I am a newbie in VBA too but trying to learn a little bit.

alansidman,

Thank You very much, very nice to hear that a senior member looked at it and found some errors. I will try to repeat and manage then the best as I can.

Sure the next version will have the instructions on how to use, I will be very pleased if you can test it again that time.

Best regards

----------


## e4excel

Pulsus,

Just some inputs..
What I would do if I were in your shoes with VBA, I would try to in-corporate all the useful and every-day banking stuff like  Term Deposits and other Deposits etc..
like I would have it handy..as shown on most bank web-sites to get an idea of knowing what the Maturity value will be of your Investment in a time-frame at a specified interest rate.

..  :Smilie:

----------


## Pulsus

e4excel,

Thanks for the advice, I will try to improve it as I can, if you have any function that already can be an Idea, please post that I will try to work on it. What you think that can have to become a daily calculator?

alansidman,

As I said this is a new revision, I made a lot of code job on it and tried to fix all the VBA errors, all the errors has mesages. If you can take a look again I really apreciate. Repeating the question that I made to e4excel, What you think that can have to become a daily calculator?

New Alpha 0.1 Version:  Calculator - V A 0.1.xlsm

Thanks a lot guys,

----------


## e4excel

Hey Pulsus,

Appreciate that you respect our Ideas..
First and Foremost, I would suggest that you have an Small Informative Message Box which explains about the functionality of the calculator in ENGLISH..
As somethings which are coming up are in different language..
Honestly, I have not understood how to use it but I liked the idea of having a Calc in the first place...

COMP INT = Principal X ( 1 + Int Rate%/Compoundning Freq ) ^ ( Compounding Frequency X Duration of the Term Deposit)

This is the basic formula which I am currently working on however I have still not found a fully functional formula which matched the Maturity Value of my Term Deposits to the penny for my existing Deposits so I am still trying to check the approach..

I think this can be very handy..

Then there would be something for Recurring Deposits..

----------


## Pulsus

e4excel,

I am the one that aprreciate your respect and Ideas to improve a simple calculator to a good calculator for day use.

Actually this project it´s a learning thing form me considering that all my knowledge about excel comes from google and this forum.

Anyway I will try hard to make the improvements that you guys are asking for, just to go:

A Little Help Guide (While the official still in progress...)

1 - The Basic Functions you use as a regular calculator, so, insert a value, choose the operator, insert another value and press " = ", and gets the result, it´s done;

2 - To use the financial functions you must follow this steps:

 2.1 - Insert a value, and then click in what that value represents (PV Or N Or I Or PMT);

 2.2 - You must do this for three values, when you insert a value you will see that the checkbox got marked to let you know that you inserted it already;

 2.3 - when you have three values inserted just click the one that you whant to know and get it;

Hope I was clear in my words.

I will try to study a few about the function you asker and implement it.

Best Regards,

Pulsus

----------


## e4excel

Thanks Pulsus for the explanation..That's very helpful..
As I mentioned earlier, I have genuinely liked your idea of a calculator but very honestly I have never found the Financial functions of Excel like PV,FV etc useful in  the real sense and I still use the Mathematical Formulas which are made in Excel for Compound Interest mentioned in my earlier post..

Since you have come up with a Calc, you can add several small daily applications such as checking the Body Mass Index , I am just giving you ideas not that the PV in your calc does not work but I am somehow not so comfortable using the Excel PV function as in my real calculation I have term deposits which are not of even duration such as 1 year , 6 months etc it can be simply two dates and the difference between the two forms the duration for the two and then also there is the compounding frequency which is not existing in the EXCEL functions I suppose...

I am just trying to give you food for thought....as even I have my improved my excel skills owing to my association with this wonderful forum and all those who have helped me whenever I have sought help..

All the best..

----------

